# Rolls Axle Custom Trailer



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Rolls Axle delivered my new custom dry launch aluminum trailer yesterday. Like my two previous Rolls, this one is solidly overbuilt and set up to fit my Beavertail Mosquito perfectly. All cypress bunks with gray carpet, heavy-duty aluminum I-beams, stainless steel hubs and fasteners, plus 14-inch radial tires with some cool wheels. Dan and his team at Rolls were helpful with suggestions and did a great fabricating job, including custom shocks on the axle to cushion the hull against unexpected bounces like unavoidable potholes. They even waxed the bunks with Gulf wax for me and installed the Buddy Buckles I provided.

Family-owned business that produces an extremely well-designed product that will last for years. 

If you're in the market for a quality OEM or replacement trailer, I'd highly recommend them.

www.Rollsaxle.com
813-764-0242


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Man your skiff will get spoiled being dragged around on that! Can you tell me a little more about those shocks you mentioned or post up a pic? I’ve never seen that, just the standard torsion axle setup.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

All that sounds good, but you didn' mention the price.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll crawl around under the trailer and shoot some pix as soon as I can, probably this w/e.

The Rolls 1935 trailer base price is $2,925. The options are extra.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Why did you decide to replace the Peterson so quickly?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've owned two Rolls trailers previously and the last one lasted 13+ years and still looked and performed great. Had a little windfall and decided to make the switch, so this one will last as long as I own the BT.

Here are the shocks/suspension system on the Rolls, with stainless steel hubs.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

That is a sweet setup.

I like the way they kept the fenders full width at the top and further out so you can take those side boards off to clean the scum line.

I wonder if they make axles to replace the Dexter axles RamLin uses.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> That is a sweet setup.
> 
> I like the way they kept the fenders full width at the top and further out so you can take those side boards off to clean the scum line.
> 
> I wonder if they make axles to replace the Dexter axles RamLin uses.


I don't believe they make and turn their own spindles, according to what I saw, tho they are very capable of doing so, but they do make and bend their own axles and install spindles in them.

Like Zika showed, that patented rubber shock canister absorber suspension system makes total sense and simplifies the whole suspension thing and lasts over torsion suspensions.


----------

